# Foot pain



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

I experienced a similar issue after fitting a recommended Ruler step on in size 10 from this forum. First day on them I had big toe pain and back of heel pain. I had to take them off at lunch for a break, and any jumps that day were very painful. I'm really hoping they just need to break in more. I had them heat fit as well.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

CelliniKS said:


> I experienced a similar issue after fitting a recommended Ruler step on in size 10 from this forum. First day on them I had big toe pain and back of heel pain. I had to take them off at lunch for a break, and any jumps that day were very painful. I'm really hoping they just need to break in more. I had them heat fit as well.


I haven't had any heel pain. I was wondering if maybe it's my toe strap binding because I can feel it pinch in a bit when tightening the toe cap.

Are you able to kinda wiggle your toes around in the boot?


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

No not really. I mean I can move my toes if I flex them, but otherwise its pretty locked down. My left foot is larger than my right and that boot feels tighter and more toe pain than the right.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Not much more you can do than them break in more and hope for the best. The act of snowboarding should break them in in the proper areas. There is a chance they simply do not fit your foot in one way or another and never will.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Okay. I might swap the original Burton soles back in since I can feel the Remind insole arch isn't in the right place. I'll give it a shot tomorrow.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

CelliniKS said:


> No not really. I mean I can move my toes if I flex them, but otherwise its pretty locked down. My left foot is larger than my right and that boot feels tighter and more toe pain than the right.


Hi Cellini, I answered you about this one on your other thread here:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/244738-burton-step-ruler-boot-sizing-2.html#post3203522


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> I got Burton Ruler Wides upon recommendation from the people here in Size 8. I was able to take them out for the first time today, and I had some pretty terrible pain in the forefoot.
> 
> However, I'm not sure if it's just me not being used to using muscles for snowboarding or if it's actually a poor fitting boot. I've already had the boots heat fitted at Burton and I replaced the stock insoles with Remind insoles.
> 
> I only felt numbness/pain/tingling at the end of a route or after walking for some time. If I stood still or just rested, the pain would go away. Do I just need to break the boots in some more? My brother in law has Ruler Wides in 8.5 that I might try, but my boots are relatively comfy just standing around in the living room.


Hi Silver,

Looking back at your original thread you are comfortably within the specs for your current boot. You have an unusual foot and generic insoles are made usual foots . You are going to be a lot happier without that Remind insole. Please let us know how you are doing once you have a few weeks of riding with the boots in the stock configuration.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Silver,
> 
> Looking back at your original thread you are comfortably within the specs for your current boot. You have an unusual foot and generic insoles are made usual foots . You are going to be a lot happier without that Remind insole. Please let us know how you are doing once you have a few weeks of riding with the boots in the stock configuration.



Thank you very much for your insight Wired! I was hoping you would chime in. I will swap the Burton insoles back in then. Should I look to get any other insoles or just stick with the Burtons?

I did notice that the boots were a bit more comfortable the second time around after only an hour of riding and a 30 minute break.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Thank you very much for your insight Wired! I was hoping you would chime in. I will swap the Burton insoles back in then. Should I look to get any other insoles or just stick with the Burtons?
> 
> I did notice that the boots were a bit more comfortable the second time around after only an hour of riding and a 30 minute break.


Hi Slvr,

Footbeds/insoles only work well if they match the contours of your foot. That is not going to be the case for you. You are going to be much happier with the stock footbed.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

I had the Ruler Wides and they pack out quite a lot after time so hang in there.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Switched to the Burton insoles, much better. Still a little sore, but not intolerable like the Remind insoles. I definitely feel them packing out a bit more.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Slvr,
> 
> Footbeds/insoles only work well if they match the contours of your foot. That is not going to be the case for you. You are going to be much happier with the stock footbed.


What if he got custom footbeds made specific to his foot? 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

stickz said:


> What if he got custom footbeds made specific to his foot?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Going to a certified pedorthist that specializes in ski/snowboard boot fitting will help.

It's more than just matching contours. They can correcr the support as needed also


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

stickz said:


> What if he got custom footbeds made specific to his foot?


This will depend entirely on the quality of the work he has done. A nicely made full custom footbed can be nice but it is certainly not mandatory. A poorly matched footbed (stock or custom) will always take you in the wrong direction. SLVR will almost certainly continue to see increased comfort as his boot now breaks in normally and as his body adjusts to the new riding season.

STOKED!


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> This will depend entirely on the quality of the work he has done. A nicely made full custom footbed can be nice but it is certainly not mandatory. A poorly matched footbed (stock or custom) will always take you in the wrong direction. SLVR will almost certainly continue to see increased comfort as his boot now breaks in normally and as his body adjusts to the new riding season.
> 
> STOKED!


You are certainly correct. Finally learning how to turn a bit better now with less falling, and my feet are a bit more comfortable. I think the Burton insole still doesn't fit perfectly since I can feel a ridge underneath my big toe from where the insole curves up, but it is a lot thinner than the Remind insole so they don't feel as crushed. Every day it feels more comfortable though so I don't feel a need to get a new insole!


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> You are certainly correct. Finally learning how to turn a bit better now with less falling, and my feet are a bit more comfortable. I think the Burton insole still doesn't fit perfectly since I can feel a ridge underneath my big toe from where the insole curves up, but it is a lot thinner than the Remind insole so they don't feel as crushed. Every day it feels more comfortable though so I don't feel a need to get a new insole!


I've also switched back to the stock insoles on the ruler wides. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------

